# K2 First Article Prototype Rotisseria Lure Drying Stand



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Been lures and painting lures for the last couple seasons during the days we're not on the hard deck. Got old using a battery powered drill to slowly turn lures allowing for drying of paint or epoxy to keep from running. So had the image in our minds a rough sketch on paper including a picture of someone else's setup. So using very cheap lumber along with basic hardware made this one of a kind lure drying stand.

Its a first article prototype and in the testing phase. Works great thus far. So going to build another pimped out one in the future.

[attachment=0:jinp4ady]K2 Deluxe Reotisseria Lure Drying Stand-1.jpg[/attachment:jinp4ady]

Can't wait to catch a behemoth with one of these homemade and painted lures. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

